

Ask HN: Best place to get a demo video made? - Jsarokin

I'm looking to get a demo video done. Ideally it would all be done graphically (no screen capture needed).<p>Are there any companies that specialize in making these types of videos.<p>Also, price is an important factor. I'm sure there are high end professional studios that could do this, but probably aren't in my budget.
======
sebastianhoitz
I really like the Epiphanies by Epipheo Studios:
<http://www.epipheostudios.com/>

Not sure how much they cost, though.

~~~
Jsarokin
That's the type of company I'm looking to find, however their particular
"style" wouldn't mesh well with my design.

------
marc100
some good examples here: <http://qr.ae/FBsB>

